# Penn reels for salt water



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

Really curious, are all penn reels built for salt water?
I have a few like 450 SGSG, 650 SSG, 706 bailess, 440 SSG, 750 SSM
What does the SS stand for on the reels?
I know the G=graphite and the M=metal....... I think


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

ss: skirted spool?


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Super sweet in my eyes haha but I'm curious as well what it stands for


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Im pretty sure it stands for spinfisher series. Correct me if im wrong


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

Well, i got a new spinfisher v 3500 for Father's Day and fished with it for the 2nd time yesterday. When i got off the yak, it fell in the sand and got a small amount of sand on the handle (combined with several big splashes while on the yak). I cast it a few more times from shore and all I got was a lot of grinding and an almost non functioning drag. Definately not as "sealed" as penn claims they are.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

goheel said:


> ss: skirted spool?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

lastlaugh said:


> Well, i got a new spinfisher v 3500 for Father's Day and fished with it for the 2nd time yesterday. When i got off the yak, it fell in the sand and got a small amount of sand on the handle (combined with several big splashes while on the yak). I cast it a few more times from shore and all I got was a lot of grinding and an almost non functioning drag. Definately not as "sealed" as penn claims they are.


 
That's crappy! That was the main reason I was going to buy a few for my yak but glad you mentioned this. My stradics have been great so far so maybe I'll just keep using them...


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

If you have stradic there is no reason to downgrade to the spinfisher!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Just don't use WD40 to spray the Stradic. It will turn the rubber seal under the spool to mush. I've seen 4 of them this way.


----------



## Ser182 (Aug 11, 2012)

lastlaugh said:


> Well, i got a new spinfisher v 3500 for Father's Day and fished with it for the 2nd time yesterday. When i got off the yak, it fell in the sand and got a small amount of sand on the handle (combined with several big splashes while on the yak). I cast it a few more times from shore and all I got was a lot of grinding and an almost non functioning drag. Definately not as "sealed" as penn claims they are.


I would send it back. It has a one year warranty. I ve heard alot of good things about this reel going in the water. Could be just a faulty one.


----------

